# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Сампарадаи

## Илья Борисович

Здравствуйте.
Раскажите пожалуйста почему и для чего существуют 4 сампарадаи. Получается что один источник истины трактуется по разному.Зачем мы разделились?
Спасибо.

----------

